# Animals Reunited With Owners After Years



## Paco Dennis (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 17, 2021)

These kinds of stories always amaze me and warm my heart.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 17, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> These kinds of stories always amaze me and warm my heart.


Me too!  There is nothing like the love and joy our animal friends share with us.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2021)

This thread reminds me of the story, _The Incredible Journey.
_


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 17, 2021)

That was the best 9 minutes of my day so far. Life throws curve balls and then we reunite, thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


>


I didn't want it to end.


----------



## Devi (Nov 17, 2021)

Very heart-warming.


----------

